# Tivo Apps Video Quality vs Smart TV Apps



## jzinckgra (Sep 18, 2014)

For those that stream movies, shows, etc, is there any video/sound advantage to viewing those shows through the smart TV apps (ie- netflix, amz, etc) vs the Bolt apps? Assume an AVR is being used. Reason I ask is because I currently have my Tivo Bolt and Sony Bravia 940E running through wifi. We typically use the Tivo apps for movies even though we could use the same apps on the TV. I was thinking of running ethernet to either the Tivo or TV instead of wifi, but would like to know if the Tivo or TV would offer any advantage in terms of picture quality, then I'd know which device to run ethernet to.

Reading some older posts here, some have said that the older Tivo boxes had inferior PQ compared to same apps on TV, but not sure that holds true with the Bolt. I can certainly experiment though.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

First, what make you feel hard wired Ethernet will make a difference?

Second, I have a Sony W600B. Wireless at 5GHz is very unstable. Wireless at 2.4GHz is rock solid.

I stream everything through my TiVo (and Yamaha AVR). I can detect no difference in quality or stability. The TiVo (for this example) uses a wireless bridge. I wish we had a speed/quality benchmark.


----------



## jzinckgra (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm not sold on ethernet having better speeds for streaming, but some folks have said it is better. I've not seen any recent stuttering or dropouts on 2.4ghz, but I figured why not switch to hardwire just in case. I've got an Aventage 770 AVR.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jzinckgra said:


> I'm not sold on ethernet having better speeds for streaming, but some folks have said it is better. I've not seen any recent stuttering or dropouts on 2.4ghz, but I figured why not switch to hardwire just in case. I've got an Aventage 770 AVR.


What model is your router?


----------



## jzinckgra (Sep 18, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> What model is your router?


Asus AC2900


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jzinckgra said:


> Asus AC2900


That should be a very good router. Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

jzinckgra said:


> For those that stream movies, shows, etc, is there any video/sound advantage to viewing those shows through the smart TV apps (ie- netflix, amz, etc) vs the Bolt apps? Assume an AVR is being used. Reason I ask is because I currently have my Tivo Bolt and Sony Bravia 940E running through wifi. We typically use the Tivo apps for movies even though we could use the same apps on the TV. I was thinking of running ethernet to either the Tivo or TV instead of wifi, but would like to know if the Tivo or TV would offer any advantage in terms of picture quality, then I'd know which device to run ethernet to.
> 
> Reading some older posts here, some have said that the older Tivo boxes had inferior PQ compared to same apps on TV, but not sure that holds true with the Bolt. I can certainly experiment though.


I don't think app picture quality is any better on smart TVs or streaming devices like an Apple TV vs TiVos. The advantage of streaming devices is their apps tend to get updated more frequently with features that improve experience quality. For example, the Amazon TiVo apps do not display thumbnails as you FF through a video but other devices have had this feature for a while. And I think the Hulu app still stretches the screen on 4:3 shows with no way to change this. TV smart apps can be updated infrequently also.


----------



## jzinckgra (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks. Does anyone know whether AmZ, Netflix and Vudu are capable of HDR? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

jzinckgra said:


> For those that stream movies, shows, etc, is there any video/sound advantage to viewing those shows through the smart TV apps (ie- netflix, amz, etc) vs the Bolt apps? Assume an AVR is being used. Reason I ask is because I currently have my Tivo Bolt and Sony Bravia 940E running through wifi. We typically use the Tivo apps for movies even though we could use the same apps on the TV. I was thinking of running ethernet to either the Tivo or TV instead of wifi, but would like to know if the Tivo or TV would offer any advantage in terms of picture quality, then I'd know which device to run ethernet to.
> 
> Reading some older posts here, some have said that the older Tivo boxes had inferior PQ compared to same apps on TV, but not sure that holds true with the Bolt. I can certainly experiment though.


Firestick is way better than Bolt+ or new smart TV.


----------



## jzinckgra (Sep 18, 2014)

Sparky1234 said:


> Firestick is way better than Bolt+ or new smart TV.


In terms of pq? Why would it be better?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

jzinckgra said:


> In terms of pq? Why would it be better?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Slightly better pq.


----------

